# hapkido class format



## ajs1976 (Nov 4, 2004)

do you have a format that you follow for a typical class session?


----------



## kwanjang (Nov 4, 2004)

IMHO, it is essential to have a class plan if you hope to teach required material for advancement.  It would take far too much time for me to post a class outline, suffice it to say it is closely related to the rank and material the particular students in class have or require.

I spend considerably more time repeating material during the first six months than I do later, as learning the basics properly are the most important thing.  All other technique depends on good basics, and NOT having good basics by six months often results in students NEVER being able to change bad habits.  There is only a small window of opportunity that has new students excited enough to accept repetition drills, before they become bored stiff.  

I follow a simple plan.  A student MUST show me consistent proper application of whatever basic skill I teach them before I give them the next thing.  This makes good progress dependent on their OWN desire to learn new things... the ball is clearly in their park.  Lastly, our requirements to eight dahn are clearly outlined and placed on the Dojang wall.  EVERY student can see what needs to be done to earn their next rank.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry, i didn't mean for a period of time, but for one class.

Something like what my master uses for TKD class:

Bow in
Warmup / stretching
Kicking Drills
Forms
One-step
Hosinsul
Something Extra
Bow out

We don't follow that for every class, but that seems like the normal format.


----------



## Paul B (Nov 4, 2004)

Here's a typical class....

Bow in
Stretching
Falling
Kicks/Strikes
Technique
Cool down/questions
Bow out

Technique is where we spend the most time,we only stretch and fall for about 15-20 min. because we usually like to get a lot of reps in technique.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks.

How long is a typical class?


----------



## Paul B (Nov 4, 2004)

Depends on the day,usually 1.5 to 2 hrs.


----------



## kwanjang (Nov 4, 2004)

Typical class for adults is 1.5 - 2 hours long depending on rank and time needed to get the material across... higher rank needs more time:

Bow in
Mohm Puhl Ki
Hyung (in four directions)
Stretching (now we are ready for that)
Johk sool and soo ki
Bag work
nak bup
Koong joong hae jun
Ho shin sool
Mooki Sool
Cool down/questions
Bow out


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 5, 2004)

If you are speaking of the typical Hapkido class, we usually breakdown this way---- in quarters. 

The first 25% or about 30 min is warm-up including breakfalls and rolling practice. 

The second 25% is concussive techniques including bagwork, or hyung, one-steps, combinations and drills. 

The third 25% is grappling which includes cataloging set orders of techniques, introducing new material, reviewing old techniques. 

The last 25% is practicum wherein we take what was done for the day and apply it in creative situations, practice variations of techniques or perform special drills involving concussive and grappling techniques. For higher ranks who are working on weapons this is the time that they breakoff and work those weapons as the weapon would inter-relate to MTHand material. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

